# Höhe über NN



## GrüneRose (18. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab/werde zum Geburtstag (der 25. Dez) und Weihnachten ein Hac4 bekommen, nun möchte ich gern wissen wie Hoch Köln eigentlich ist, um den Höhenmesser richtig einzustellen. Weiß das jemand?

Danke,

GrüneRose


----------



## mahatma (18. Dezember 2002)

Bonn-Auerberg BONN 53117 Bonn-Auerberg
An der Josefshöhe 
 57 m

Dormagen-Horrem DORM 41540 Dormagen
Weiler Str. 
 44 m

Hürth HUE2 50354 Hürth
Dunant-Str., Sportplatzeingang 
 90 m

Köln-Chorweiler CHOR 50765 Köln-Chorweiler
Fühlinger Weg 
 45 m

Köln-Rodenkirchen RODE 50996 Köln-Rodenkirchen
Fridrich-Ebert-Str. 
 45 m

Langenfeld-Reusrath LANG 40764 Langenfeld-Reusrath
Virneburgstr. 
 65 m

Leverkusen-Manfort LEV2 51373 Leverkusen
Manforter Str. 
 45 m

5655,3 
Wesseling WESS 50389 Wesseling
Hubertusstr. 
 58 m

Such´s dir aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (18. Dezember 2002)

Moin GrüneRose ,

guckst Du hier: Bornheim-Roisdorf / Artus-Brunnen 59m 

Aus den Dolomiten ( Zoldo ) allen Ville-Bikern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins  Jahr 2003 

Auch hier kennt man schon das Internet


----------



## redrace (18. Dezember 2002)

@ Vanille

Schönen Urlaub !!!!!!! Frohe Feiertage!!


Gruß


----------



## bergzicke53227 (18. Dezember 2002)

@vanille

Hast Du Dir Deinen Skiurlaub eigentlich verdient?

Aber trotzdem: Schöne Weihnachten, guten Rutsch und bis zum neuen Jahr!


----------



## mahatma (18. Dezember 2002)

...ich schließ mich an...bis nächstes Jahr.


----------

